# Very fragrant wood, but what is it?



## chicago (May 16, 2015)

I have these logs that were cut on 1NOV2011 in Chicago and I have no idea what kind of tree they came from. I do know that they were extremely fragrant almost like pine and they had a lot of pitch. I got to the tree after it had been cut and the leaves were not like pine needles. There looked like regular deciduous leaves that I paid no attention to. ( I was double-parked and had to make my Stihl sing and get the heck out of there pronto.) Here are some photos that may help ID the tree.


 
Above photo shows the end of one of the logs the day it was cut - 1NOV2011



 
This photo shows the length of the logs. The one on the left is 31", the other is 36". Photo was taken today.




 
This is the width of the log on the right.

Barry Richardson was kind enough to tell me he thought it was some type of cedar. 

I think this wood could make some drop-dead georgous book-matched panels for a box top or vertical jewelry box door, but I really think a turner could make better use of it by making some bowls from it. 

So, if someone would like to have all or part of these logs just let me know. I can band-saw one of the logs down to bowl size and ship it off to you. I have never done this before, so someone will have to guide me through the recommended process.

If anyone has any questions, ask away.

Thanks!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 16, 2015)

I would say cedar too....

I'd be interested in making a bowl or turned box from a chunk.


----------



## ripjack13 (May 16, 2015)

What process do you need help with?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (May 16, 2015)

Oh...I just moved this topic to this forum. If you're asking people to identify the trree species then it goes here in the wood Id area. That way people can post an answer..they can not do that in the area you originally posted this...
If you just want to "Show off" the stuff and make us drool, , then it goes in the recent finds area.

Or...If you'd like I can move it back...up to you.


----------



## Tclem (May 16, 2015)

Looks like the cedar I have all over the yard


----------



## manbuckwal (May 16, 2015)

Nice looking Cedar, but you already knew that


----------



## chicago (May 16, 2015)

ripjack13 said:


> What process do you need help with?


Sorry for the confusion. 

I first of all wanted to know what kind of wood this was and it seems that it is some kind of cedar. It appears from what you have said, that I now need to begin a new thread in another forum to give or trade it away. If this is correct then let me know and I will follow your instructions.

Thanks!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (May 16, 2015)

chicago said:


> Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> I first of all wanted to know what kind of wood this was and it seems that it is some kind of cedar. It appears from what you have said, that I now need to begin a new thread in another forum to give or trade it away. If this is correct then let me know and I will follow your instructions.
> 
> Thanks!



If you want to trade some away, then you need to post it in the trade forum. Looks like its cracking up pretty good so if you can, u might want to rip it thru the pith with your chainsaw to create some bowl blanks or planks .

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## chicago (May 16, 2015)

@manbuckwal 

Thanks! Got it!


----------



## ripjack13 (May 16, 2015)

chicago said:


> Sorry for the confusion.
> 
> I first of all wanted to know what kind of wood this was and it seems that it is some kind of cedar. It appears from what you have said, that I now need to begin a new thread in another forum to give or trade it away. If this is correct then let me know and I will follow your instructions.
> 
> Thanks!



Just what Tom said. (Thank you!) 

Sorry I didn't answer sooner....had to get the wife ready for bed....she was very sleepy. Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kevin (May 17, 2015)

_juniperus virginiana_ that grew fast and out in the open.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

